# auf jtextarea  zugreifen



## Oni (24. Mai 2005)

servus,

ich habe eine txt-datei die ich mir in einer jtextarea anzeigen lasse. jetzt würde ich gerne die liste zeile für zeile durchgehen und berarbeiten. wenn eine zeile fertig bearbeitet ist, würde ich sie dann gerne löschen, so dass am ende die jtextarea leer ist.

geht das?

im moment habe ich das so gelöst das ich wenn ich die txt-datei lade sie gleichzeitig in eine arraylist packe und die dann bearbeite die bildschirmanzeige bleibt halt unverändert.


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2005)

was willst du machen?? :?


----------



## thE_29 (24. Mai 2005)

Könntest ja mal JList probieren!


----------



## Oni (24. Mai 2005)

also ich habe eine liste mit daten. sieht in etwa so aus.

```
200x100x60x22=2x33=4
200x160x60x23=2x33=4
200x140x60x65=2x33=4
200x130x60x24=2x33=4
```

die 'x' sind trennzeichen die ich später mit string.split("x"); auseinanderbaue. 
aus diesen daten baue ich mir eine url zusammen die ich dann wegschicke.

im jtextarea wird die liste einfach nur angezeigt und sobald ich eine url zusammengebaut habe und wegschcikt habe, soll die zeile dann aus der jtextarea gelöscht werden. 

ist das so verständlicher geworden?

ansonst poste ich mal etwas vom code aber den habe ich auf einem rechner der gerade nicht online ist...


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2005)

Da währe JList wirklich besser. Das ganze geht doch aber eh viel zu schnell um das vernünftig anzeigen zu können!?


----------



## Oni (24. Mai 2005)

ich habe einen thread.sleep(von mehrern sek)

gut ich gucke mal ob ich mit jlist zurecht komme 

wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmal.

schonmal danke für den tip.


----------



## Sky (24. Mai 2005)

Oni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe einen thread.sleep(von mehrern sek)


Dumme Frage: Warum willst Du dein Programm künstlich langsamer machen???


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2005)

die frage ist berechtigt.

ich möchte simulieren das ein php-formular per hand ausgefüllt worden ist und es soll nicht auffallen das es mit einem tool gemacht worden ist.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2005)

Zusammen mit einer Liste von IPs hört sich das nach einem eher destruktiven Konzept an!?


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

ist nix schlimmes, das sind auch keine IP's sondern koordinaten.

das ist für ein onlinegame.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

so es funzt
aber ich habe noch ein problem mit der darstellung.

das sieht in etwa so aus

```
DefaultListModel model = new DefaultListModel();

JList list = new JList(model);

// jetzt hole ich mir die daten aus der txt-datei 
model.addElement(line);

//es wird dann alles korrekt angezeigt.

//dann arbeite ich die liste ab

int x = model.getSize();
int y = 0;

while(y < x)
{
  String str = (String) model.elementAt(y);
  ...
  // hier kommt unwichtiger code
  ...
  model.removeElementAt(y);
  --x;
  
  // hier kommt noch ein thread.sleep von paar sek
}
```

das funzt auch, aber die element werden die ganze zeit in der list angezeigt (sieh sollten ja eigentlich einzelt gelöscht werden).
erst ganz am ende sind dann plötzlich alle element gleichzeitig weg.

kann man da vielleicht noch sowas wie ein repaint() einbauen oder sowas in der art?


----------



## thE_29 (25. Mai 2005)

du musst dann wieder sagen

list.setListData(vector);


Du hattest vorher deine Daten ja in einem Vector/ArrayList oder??

dann lass die Daten auch dort und änder sie im Vektor..


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

AbstractListModel#fireIntervalRemoved


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

ne habe keinen vector oder arraylist.

habe nur die JList für die darstellung und das DefaultListModel model wo die daten rein kommen.

muss ich dann list.setListData(model) schreiben?


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst dann wieder sagen
> 
> list.setListData(vector);
> 
> ...



Ich würde das Model ändern... dazu ist es ja schließlich da!




> list.setListData(vector);


Den Aufruf finde ich etwas von hinten in die Brust ins Auge. Es wird jedes mal ein neues Model erstellt und gesetzt.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

AbstractListModel#fireIntervalRemoved 

damit geht das? das ihr euch immer so kurz fassen müsst ;-)


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

ich mache zum ersten mal etwas mit swing und habe da noch nicht so den durchblick. 
in was muss ich das model ändern? 

die erklärung im java handbuch sind ziemlich mager


----------



## thE_29 (25. Mai 2005)

Warum ist der Aufruf was schlimmes??

Wenn interessiert das Model??

Ich hatte meine Daten immer in einem Vector und bevor ich da jetzt 2mal removen gehe (also das model und vector) remove ich 1mal von Vector und setze es wieder hin...

Da brauch ich weder nen event abfeuern, noch mit nem Model rumgurken etc, da der Vector schönere remove Fähigkeiten hat..


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum ist der Aufruf was schlimmes??



Ich finde es konzeptionell nicht so schön, da die Daten redundant vorliegen (einmal im Vector einmal im Model). Ich verwende daher nur ein Model.
Aber 'schlimm' ist der Aufruf natülich nicht.


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

Oni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AbstractListModel#fireIntervalRemoved
> 
> damit geht das? das ihr euch immer so kurz fassen müsst ;-)


Wenn das nicht hilft, dann könnte die Ursache Thread#sleep sein, weil der Main-Thread (wo deine GUI liegt) selbst gerade nicht 'dran' kommt.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

also was soll ich jetzt machen?

list.setListData(model);

geht nicht also brauche ich einen vector? 

statt dem model,oder zusätzlich?


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

```
AbstractListModel#fireIntervalRemoved
```

ich habe noch garnicht herausgefunden wo bzw wie ich das einbaue.
ist das die einfachere lösung als das mit dem vector?


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

Wenn es mit dem 
	
	
	
	





```
model.remove
```
 nicht geht, so wird Dir 
	
	
	
	





```
list.setListData(model);
```
 auch nicht helfen, da im Prinzip das gleiche passiert.

Nachtrag: habe mal in das DefaultListModel reingeschaut. AbstractListModel#fireIntervalRemoved wird bei remove aufgerufen. Also liegt es nicht am entfernen, sondern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Thread#sleep.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

aha und wie kann ich das lösen ?

weil den thread sleep möchte ich nciht weg machen.

kann ich die darstellung in einen seperaten thread packen? 

```
list.setListData(model); // ergab sowieso einen kompilier fehler
```


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

Nein, du mußt nicht auf dein sleep verzichten. Die Lösung Timer und TimerTask:


```
final java.util.Timer timer = new java.util.Timer();
final TimerTask task = new TimerTask() {
  public void run() {
    model.remove(???);
    if ( model.size() == 0 ) {
      this.cancel();
    }
  }
};
```

Gestartet wird das ganze z.B. so: 
	
	
	
	





```
timer.schedule(task, 0, 500);
```

Das heißt, das der Task sofort beginnt und alle 500 ms wiederholt wird.


----------



## thE_29 (25. Mai 2005)

Das Problem ist das Threads net swing sicher sein, also das Threads deine Swing Gui blockieren können und somit nichts neu gezeichnet wird..

Vorallem wenn es sich um den eventDispatchThread handelt (also wenn du auf nen Kopf drückst und dann ein sleep nachfolgend einbaust).

Da ist halt ein Timer besser zu gebrauchen!


Edit: Achja, @ sky: das model ist automatisch erzeugt (also isses in meinen Fällen mir immer egal) und da ich primär den Vektor benutze und die JList nur zu Anzeige da ist, finde ich meine Version besser!

Sonst müsstest bei JTable auch immer nur das Model nehmen und dort die Daten ändern... (wenn es mit einem AbstractTableModel implementiert ist, ist das aber net grad die super Methode...)


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

gut schonmal danke,
ich probiere es mal richtig einzubauen bisher klappt es leider noch nicht.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

irgendwie klappt das nicht. 

wenn ich das so mache wie oben^^ und 3 zeilen in der liste habe läuft es 2 mal durch und dann kommt ein array index out of range.

die zeilen werden aber ohnehin nicht gelöscht :-(

ich habe jetzt auch mal das model gegen einen vector getausch, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

gibt es nicht noch eine andere lösung? 

es muss doch möglich sein vor oder nach dem thread.sleep ein repaint oder sowas in der art zu machen.

oder gibt es vielleicht eine alternative zu thread.sleep?


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja, @ sky: das model ist automatisch erzeugt (also isses in meinen Fällen mir immer egal) und da ich primär den Vektor benutze und die JList nur zu Anzeige da ist, finde ich meine Version besser!
> 
> Sonst müsstest bei JTable auch immer nur das Model nehmen und dort die Daten ändern... (wenn es mit einem AbstractTableModel implementiert ist, ist das aber net grad die super Methode...)



Ok, bei mir isses halt anders (egal ob JList oder JTable) die Daten werden nicht nur angezeigt sonder auch bearbeitet. Wenn ich in einer JTable eine Änderung durchführe geht das bekanntlich direkt ins Model. Somit wäre es in meinen Fällen doppelter Pflegeaufwand.

Da Du's nur zur Anzeige brauchst find' ich es prinzipiell verwendbar; nur wenn man 100 mal den Vector ändert, so wird 100 mal ein neues Model erzeugt. Das ist zwar im Normalfall unproblematisch, aber vom Konzept her gefällt es mir nicht.


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

Oni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> irgendwie klappt das nicht.
> 
> wenn ich das so mache wie oben^^ und 3 zeilen in der liste habe läuft es 2 mal durch und dann kommt ein array index out of range.
> 
> ...



Zeig mal, wie Du's machst.

Du musst eigentlich nur deine while-Schleife durch den Timer/TimerTask ersetzen und per schedule das ganze starten.


```
final DefaultListModel model = new DefaultListModel();
    JList list = new JList(model);

// jetzt hole ich mir die daten aus der txt-datei
    model.addElement(line);

//es wird dann alles korrekt angezeigt.

//dann arbeite ich die liste ab

//    int x = model.getSize(); // WERDEN NICHT MEHR GEBRAUCHT
//    int y = 0; // WERDEN NICHT MEHR GEBRAUCHT

// NEU
    final java.util.Timer timer = new java.util.Timer();
    final TimerTask task = new TimerTask() {
      public void run() {
        model.remove(model.size() - 1);
        if ( model.size() == 0 ) {
          this.cancel();
        }
      }
    };
    timer.schedule(task, 2500, 1500);

// KANN WEG
//    while(y < x)
//    {
//      String str = (String) model.elementAt(y);
//
//      // hier kommt unwichtiger code
//
//      model.removeElementAt(y);
//      --x;
//
//      // hier kommt noch ein thread.sleep von paar sek
//    }
```


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

ach so 

das test ich gerade mal. 

ich hatte den timer/timertask in die whileschleife gebaut. klar das das dann nicht geht ;-)


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

juhu es klappt  *g*

DANKE für die zeit die ihr geopfert habt. 

```
Vector v = new Vector();
    JList list = new JList();

// jetzt hole ich mir die daten aus der txt-datei
    v.addElement(line);
    list.setListData(v);

//es wird dann alles korrekt angezeigt.

//dann arbeite ich die liste ab

    final java.util.Timer timer = new java.util.Timer();
    final TimerTask task = new TimerTask() {
      public void run() {
        int zahl = v.size()-1;
        String str = (String)v.elementAt(zahl);
        .....
        
          //unwichtig
        .....
        v.remove(zahl);
        list.setListData(v); // OHNE DAS GING ES NICHT
        if ( model.size() == 0 ) {
          this.cancel();
        }
      }
    };
    timer.schedule(task, 0, time);// vom benutzer steuerbar
```


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

Mach'n Hacken dran (unten links)

btw. die Lösung mit dem Model und Timer/Timertask hätte auch funktioniert... ist aber auch so in Ordnung.


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

mir ist noch ne frage eingefallen, vielleicht kannst mir die ja noch schnell beantowrten bevor ich den haken setze.

ich habe bisher ja immer nur eine txt geladen. habe mir jetzt aber überlegt das ich zwischen mehreren txt wählen möchte. über eine JComboBox. 

gibt es eine möglichkeit das verzeichnis in dem das programm liegt zu scannen wieviel txt datei da sind?

z.B. in dem ordner liegen liste1.txt, liste2.txt. und liste3.txt und ich möchte dann zwischen den in der combobox wählen.
wenn jetzt beim nächsten programmstart eine 4 liste im ordner ist soll die automatisch auch angezeigt werden. gibt es sowas?

ansonst belege ich die combobox einfach vor mit z.B. 10 listen und wenn die halt nicht im ordner sind hat der benutzer dann pech gehabt.

ich hoffe die frage war halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## Sky (25. Mai 2005)

siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18490&highlight=

Fragen bitte nur *einmal* stellen!


----------



## Oni (25. Mai 2005)

ich dachte man könnte hier nicht mehr antworten wenn ich den hacken setze deswegen habe ich die frage nochmal gestellt.


----------

